
Ask HN: What is a some costly solutions but not worth they money? - FahadUddin92
I am looking for costly (above $100) solutions that aren&#x27;t worth the money?
======
ocdtrekkie
This is too broad a question, I think. What are you looking for, example-wise,
and why?

Bear in mind, what's "worth the money" differs heavily on who the user is and
why they need a given solution. A problem for me may not be worth much money
to fix, because it doesn't cause me a lot of issues or it doesn't happen
often. But that same problem may be an incredibly frequent occurrence and a
huge issue for them, and worth a large amount of money to prevent.

------
Rjevski
Any kind of "enterprise" software. SAP, anything by Oracle or IBM, Salesforce,
etc.

------
ilamont
Eyeglass frames in the United States.

~~~
FahadUddin92
They are available as low as $5

------
jppope
Sounds like a Salesforce use case.

